# Watching the Markets?



## oldman (Aug 12, 2015)

Here we go again. China has devalued their currency (Yuan) by almost 2% and oil is again on the downside. If they had raised their interest rates, instead of devaluing their money the markets may have looked at this as good news. However, the markets are acting as I would expect them to and our portfolios are again in jeopardy of losing money. We will again need to be vigilant and prepared to make some moves to a safe haven, if the markets continue to decline.

The other issue driving the markets is the price of oil. OPEC is predicting that oil could go into the 30's, which is good news for drivers, but bad news for investors. Taking all of this into account, along with the news from Greece and Russia into account, I would say that the markets are going to be in some real volatility for the remainder of the year, at least.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2015)

Keeping lots in cash right now, and other very conservative investments.  Have been for some time.  My financial advisor has said for quite a while that the market is overvalued and ripe for a significant pullback.


----------



## oldman (Aug 13, 2015)

Good news all around today. The yuan remains weak, even though their central bank has pumped several billions of dollars into their reserves. And, even though the Chinese are selling off dollars, the U.S. dollar remains strong against other currencies. This is all good, plus oil is is taking a hit again today. I have followed the markets since 1974 and I have never seen an economy like the one we are experiencing now. 

Could interest rates rise or deflation happen? Obviously, the answer is, yes it could. 

Just as a side note, maybe we should be buying Netflix. It appears to be doing very well.


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2015)

On 8/12 I warned everyone regarding China's economy going debunk. I hope that everyone took shelter before the fallout here in the U.S.


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2015)

Just checked and noticed that Dow futures are down over 400 points on open. Probably a very rocky road again today. I hope everyone moved their money to a safe haven after I alerted all to do so about 2 weeks ago. My friend has already lost about 25% of his portfolio's value. Such a a shame. He won't talk to me now because he said that I should have been more insistent for him to move his money. I am not a professional money manager and I do not manage his accounts. I understand that he is blaming me for his misfortune because it's easier for him to blame me than himself. 

WTI oil futures are also under $40.00. People: These are not good signs. Hide your money.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> Just checked and noticed that Dow futures are down over 400 points on open. Probably a very rocky road again today. I hope everyone moved their money to a safe haven after I alerted all to do so about 2 weeks ago. My friend has already lost about 25% of his portfolio's value. Such a a shame. He won't talk to me now because he said that I should have been more insistent for him to move his money. I am not a professional money manager and I do not manage his accounts. I understand that he is blaming me for his misfortune because it's easier for him to blame me than himself.
> 
> WTI oil futures are also under $40.00. People: These are not good signs. Hide your money.



Your friend must have most of his money in oil stocks to be down that much.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't have much of my portfolio in equities at this point, but I'm sure I've taken some hits the past few sessions.  I have a team managing a good portion of my portfolio and they're very conservative.  Have been warning for some time that the market is overvalued.  Feel I'm pretty well insulated right now, and if your portfolio is properly balanced for your specific circumstances, you can view corrections as potential buying opportunities when the dust settles.  Just asked my advisor last week about putting my excess cash to work and he said no, keep to cash for now.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 19, 2016)

i can't say i was surprised when the markets plunged from the  yuan . i retired that week .  it was only natural the markets plunge from that point   ha ha ha


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 18, 2016)

Since I'm investing for the long haul and won't have to touch my investments unless I have to go into a nursing home (the main reason for continuing to invest so diligently) or there's a major catastrophe or illness. The only reason I monitor the markets daily is to take advantage of investment opportunities (down days). I don't intend to pull out of the market, especially during crashes. I have enough cash to see me through several years of basic expenses.


----------

